# Определить, какой баян на фото



## barbarossa (23 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые эксперты!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, на фото - та самая тульская "Терка" ?
Если да, то за какую сумму имеет смысл ее покупать?

Спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2016)

Покупать по фото?
Надо поиграть. Потом разобрать, поглядеть с мастером, какие были ТО и ремонты.  Потом собрать. Опять поиграть.
А так-то тёрки от нуля до 10 000 р.


----------



## barbarossa (23 Дек 2016)

А на фото терка, верно?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2016)

Тёрка- это вообще-то жаргонизм. Тульские производители не делали баянов с таким названием. Но народ, увидев облицовку в форме тёрки для овощей, именно так стал именовать подобные баяны. Были версии, шаг влево-шаг вправо, но  не сильно отличались друг от друга. 

Если Вам важно обозвать ВАЗ-2106 "Шахой", а ТОЗ-66 "Тулкой", то да. Ваш баян во дворах шпана называла "Тёркой".


----------



## barbarossa (23 Дек 2016)

Спасибо! Дело не в названии, я знаю, что это народное прозвище полюбившейся линейки тульских баянов.

Вопрос в том, представитель ли этой линейки на фото. )

PS Уточню, что я не продаю, а рассматриваю покупку данного баяна.

Спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2016)

Действительно это представитель Тульской линейки"!если баян хороший покупайте, Тогда  цена три-пять цилковых не более!


----------



## barbarossa (24 Дек 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Действительно это представитель Тульской линейки"!если баян хороший покупайте, Тогда  цена три-пять цилковых не более!


Благодарю!


----------



## barbarossa (24 Дек 2016)

Инструмент оказался в плохом состоянии. Но больно звук и механика пондравились))

Чтобы не возвращаться с пустыми руками с другого конца города - взял...

За копейки...)

Может чего вымучаю из него...

Благодарю за консультации!


----------



## Сергей С (24 Дек 2016)

Подарочная подпись интересная. В день бракосочетаний, именно во множественном числе. Наверное, Анатолий в этот день начал работать в ЗАГСах, и ему предстояло сразу несколько мероприятий.


----------



## barbarossa (24 Дек 2016)

Сергей С писал:


> Подарочная подпись интересная. В день бракосочетаний, именно во множественном числе. Наверное, Анатолий в этот день начал работать в ЗАГСах, и ему предстояло сразу несколько мероприятий.


))


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Дек 2016)

barbarossa писал:


> Инструмент оказался в плохом состоянии. Но больно звук и механика пондравились))


А кроме звука-  чем определяется состояние?    Изображаю недоумение).

Там царапины что ли?))


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Судя по состоянию ремней на фото, баян не заюзаный.


----------



## barbarossa (24 Дек 2016)

Треснувшая и разошедшаяся по углам обвязка мехового отдела.
Отвалившийся крепеж басового резонатора.
Пара отвалившихся и пара отвратительно приклееных залогов.
До клапанов еще не добрался.
Плюс, похоже, кто-то пытался приклеить басовый резонатор. Так что теперь нужно будет работать над его плотным прилеганием. Кроме того этот клей попал на лайку некоторых клапанов, что нехорошо.


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Ну так баяну больше 50 лет, что Вы хотели? Поэтому Вам и советовали за 3-5 тыс. покупать. Ещё "червонец" мастеру заплатитли в итоге справный инструмент с приличным звучанием  
Кстати, 99% у вашей "терочки" розетки на резонаторах надо переклеивать.


----------



## barbarossa (24 Дек 2016)

Так я без претензий)
Понимаю, что за копейки - не "справный" инструмент. Хотя по фото и телефону все было неплохо)
Взял повозиться, изучить внутрянку. А там вдруг получится довести до приемлемого минимума. Разве решился бы я запустить руки в хороший инструмент?)


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Конечно получиться)) Информации вагон и маленькая тележка, советом всегда помогут. 
Удачи Вам!


----------



## barbarossa (25 Дек 2016)

avm писал:


> Конечно получиться)) Информации вагон и маленькая тележка, советом всегда помогут.
> Удачи Вам!


Спасибо!


----------

